# Carrying food dish



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

It looks as though I'm going to have to replace Nuhkia's food dishes with something that doesn't have a vase shape with and edge on the outside. For the past few days now, she has developed the know how on picking her food dishes up one at a time and then carrying them to another place in the house to eat or drink. It's definately cute until she ends up dropping her water dish on the rug which ends up being side ways therefore spilling it everywhere.

For a few days I started feeding her in her crate to see that being in her crate wasn't a bad thing, however I slipped from doing that and low n behold she now refuses to go into her crate at night unless I walk her to the crate and place her toys inside. Anyways that another story and my laziness on creating.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

HAHHAHHHAHAHA welcome to my world. I think its a pretty common trait. That and putting their feet in the watering bowl.I still promise myself that this weekend is the weekend i make an actual brick and mortar trough attached to the ground to put food and water in. Karma likes to wait until everyone is in bed before she starts pushing her bowl around outside. I have actually seen her pick her water bowl up and just about frisbee it across the yard before pouncing on it like it was prey....


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

This is so funny to me, Stella is 10 weeks, she loves I do mean loves to play with her empty food bowl, she chases it around the livingroom puts her paw in it and slides it like a skateboard, barks, and carries on like a maniac it is funny to watch, this is only with a metal dish, however water is a different story she paddles in it like crazy, we are always on clean up patrol !!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a pup he use to tip his water bowl. after
seeking help from a behaviorist, personal trainer (for the dog)
and the forum i was taught to pick the bowl up after 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Dexter (10 months) has always picked up his food dish. He usually takes it into the dining room. Happily, his water dish is on the back porch. However, he now insists on dropping his tennis balls in his water dish and then brings the sloshy balls into the house! We're trying to get around this bad but cute new habit.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our last gsd, Omy, always and I mean always, took her food bowl to a different spot for each meal which made it tough because I fed her in the garage and she could take it outside. Every day I had to search around to find the bowl.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta loves to carry her bowls around. I always think it's super cute until she picks up the (full) water dish.


----------

